# Passport requirements



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

I felt sure this has probably been covered although I could not locate a thread with the right information in it...

And I probably already know the answer but I am only guessing...so...here goes...

After I am married and living in the Philippines, what are my requirements for maintaining my US Passport? I am logically assuming that I will need to retain this since I will not be changing my citizenship...and what does it cost to renew a US Passport in the Philippines? And where is this renewal done? (The US Embassy)?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*US Embassy*



Cebu Citizen said:


> I felt sure this has probably been covered although I could not locate a thread with the right information in it...
> 
> And I probably already know the answer but I am only guessing...so...here goes...
> 
> After I am married and living in the Philippines, what are my requirements for maintaining my US Passport? I am logically assuming that I will need to retain this since I will not be changing my citizenship...and what does it cost to renew a US Passport in the Philippines? And where is this renewal done? (The US Embassy)?


Next year I will need to perform this function and this all can be accomplished through a local delivery service "''Door to door" called Air 21 here's the shortcut for this service, US Embassy Philippines accepts and works with Air 21. Or you also can travel to Manila and stand inline, best to check the US Embassy in the Philippines website for the most current information on that procedure, if you will need an appointment or can simply walk in.

Air 21 - Sagot ko Padala Mo!


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Here is the link Passports | Embassy of the United States Manila, Philippines on how to apply for renewal. I did it in 2011 without issue. The courier will not accept the fee for the passport, only their transport fee. Once the application is received by the embassy you will receive notice via email to go and pay the fee at the Embassy. Once paid, the Embassy will process and send back to you via the courier. It took the Embassy only 2 weeks to renew my passport and the Courier another week to get it to me (I was in Manile even, go figure?)

If you are in Cebu, it looks like you have to go there directly to apply.

I am surprised that the DOS is still using Air21. Air21 is no longer affiliated with FEDEX, I believe due to many customer complaints. 2GO is now the local carrier associated with FEDEX.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

I renewed my passport at the US Embassy in Manila in 2010 and it was just as jon1 explained. I think the US Embassy has switched from Air21 to 2GO but I dont have my paperwork with me right now to confirm. Either way, there is a kiosk in the Embassy where you give them (the delivery vendor) your delivery information and they take care of the delivery.


----------

